# Identify XTerm font ?



## setti (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello,

My Xterm font is a bit small, so I want increasing it permanently for all Xterm windows, I succeed to do that through :


```
XTerm*font: -[color="Red"][B]fixed[/B][/color]-*-*-*-20-*
```

in my .Xresources file, but font family looks changed after !

How can I get font family name for Xterm windows ???


```
XTerm*font: -[color="Red"][B]???[/B][/color]-*-*-*-20-*
```

Cheers


----------



## aragon (Aug 1, 2009)

You need x11-fonts/xfontsel to see font family names.

However, I recommend not using XTerm*font.  That resource is from the 80s before libXft was developed.  Try this instead:


```
XTerm*faceName: Monospace:size=20
```

For getting face names, there is fc-list(1) and fc-match(1).


----------



## setti (Aug 1, 2009)

xfontsel : Pretty app. 

Just another question : I am using Xfig and I want that my postscript fonts inside take smooth because they are more hard.

It is possible ? If yes, how ?

Regards


----------



## aragon (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't think Xfig can have anti-aliased fonts.  It does not support libXft.


----------



## setti (Aug 1, 2009)

Ok aragon 1000 thanks for you


----------

